# Lots of bubbles on surface of tank...



## JordynMurdock (Sep 6, 2011)

So since I did my last water change a few days ago, there have been bubbles (a lot) forming and staying at the surface. I don't think it is a problem. It just looks like the bubbles forming from the filter flow are sinking and then rising back up, but they stay on the surface and there are a ton of them. I took a picture so you could see a little better.










As you can see, there are tons of bubbles on the surface and around the edge of the top.
My answer to all of your first questions is, no, I did not use soap on anything in the tank so don't worry.
Let me also add that my tank has never done this before after water changes. The top of the water stays crystal clear/clean


----------



## redchigh (Jan 20, 2010)

Looks like some sort of film, definately. If this is an established tank, than I would definately be concerned that something contaminated your water supply. If not, you still need to add more water movement- if the bubbles can't pop at the surface, then there's not any gas exchange at the surface.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

The bubbles look similar to what I often have, but not usually for longer than a day or maybe two after the WC. Depends how much CO2 is in the tap water, and varies throughout the year.

I'm wondering if the "film" redchigh mentioned isn't actually a reflection of something white lower in the tank? Whatever that whitish area is in the lower left of the photo.


----------



## JordynMurdock (Sep 6, 2011)

Byron said:


> The bubbles look similar to what I often have, but not usually for longer than a day or maybe two after the WC. Depends how much CO2 is in the tap water, and varies throughout the year.
> 
> I'm wondering if the "film" redchigh mentioned isn't actually a reflection of something white lower in the tank? Whatever that whitish area is in the lower left of the photo.


yes, the whitish "film" in the picture is a reflection. I'm just concerned about all the bubbles. they cover the whole surface basically and it has never done this before. My Rummys are perfectly red in the face which indicated normal water conditions or at least they are happy. I'm not too worried about it right now even though it has been like 3 days since the WC. I might do a few bowls of water change and see what happens.

EDIT: Could too much conditioner when I did the WC do this?


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

JordynMurdock said:


> yes, the whitish "film" in the picture is a reflection. I'm just concerned about all the bubbles. they cover the whole surface basically and it has never done this before. My Rummys are perfectly red in the face which indicated normal water conditions or at least they are happy. I'm not too worried about it right now even though it has been like 3 days since the WC. I might do a few bowls of water change and see what happens.
> 
> EDIT: Could too much conditioner when I did the WC do this?


Not sure about excess conditioner causing more bubbles, but in my view excess conditioner is not advisable. Even if most manufacturers say you cannot overdose, it is still chemical compounds going into a fish tank and there is no purpose in overdosing. Plus it wastes the conditioner (and money, they are not cheap).


----------

